
New Android Release to be named Kit Kat - pisarzp
http://www.android.com/kitkat/
======
CmonDev
"It's our goal with Android KitKat to make an amazing Android experience
available for everybody."

"It's our goal with iOS 7 to make an amazing iOS experience available for
everybody."

"It's our goal with Windows Phone 8 to make an amazing Windows Phone
experience available for everybody."

~~~
Recoil42
"I'm just a junior copywriter in NYC, and I have no idea what the engineers
are actually working on at Mountain View, so I'm going to write something that
sounds generic enough that it could apply to any advance in the OS, but still
sounds exciting to anyone scrolling through this page."

------
osmotw
Apparently naming rights to future Android versions are for sale? Lindt, M&M,
Necco, Oreo...

------
estel
The BBC article on the deal has more details and quotes from those involved:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938)

------
ramayac
Hmmmm, really nice product placement, and the Google Play credit inside the
chocolate bars are a nice touch.

Is it me or ... they are actually targeting children/teenagers ? Clever move.

------
involans
Product placement, or just failure to think of deserts starting with 'K'?

~~~
runjake
On more than one occasion, I heard an Android engineer mutter the term "Key
Lime Pie" when (usually on a jovial manner) referring to a future Android
version. Who knows? Maybe KLP got _old_ before it came to be.

~~~
cpeterso
The Key Lime Pie name was pretty public. I assume JB 4.2 or 4.3 was intended
to be KLP, but when Google decided to stick with the JB name, reusing KLP for
Android 4.3 or 4.4 would cause too much confusion.

Microsoft skipped "DirectX 4" for the similar reasons:

    
    
      after DirectX 3 was released, Microsoft began developing versions 4 and 5 at the same
      time. Version 4 was to be a shorter-term release with small features, whereas version 5 
      would be a more substantial release. The lack of interest from game developers in the 
      features stated for DirectX 4 resulted in it being shelved, and the corpus of documents 
      that already distinguished the two new versions resulted in Microsoft choosing to not 
      re-use version 4 to describe features intended for version 5.
    

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectX#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectX#History)

------
tankbot
Key Lime Pie would have been better. I don't have a problem with the name or
Nestle getting on board, though if 4.4 turns out to be horrible they're going
to regret the tie-in. I just think sticking to dessert names rather than brand
names is better.

Side note: This guy [0] owes us a video!!

[0] [http://bit.ly/xGxKfy](http://bit.ly/xGxKfy)

Edit: Didn't want anything to melt.

~~~
frewsxcv
Desert names sound too hot. They should stick with dessert names.

------
ambirex
Starting a counter for headlines containing "break". (already counting around
4 from google news)

------
VeejayRampay
Does anyone know if Kit Kat will be coming on the Google Nexus 4 smartphone I
just ordered a few days ago? I'm not familiar at all with Google's records
with allowing older phones to upgrade to newer versions of Android. Thanks.

~~~
scott_karana
The Nexus phones are specifically designed to be developer test devices, and
even old phones such as the Galaxy Nexus are still capable of running the most
recent version. I wouldn't be worried at all. :-)

From what I understand, the only reason a Nexus phone would _not_ get an
Android update is if the hardware is no longer capable.

------
gcb0
4.4 and not 5.0? I bet the 'major' change will be renaming the stock browser
to 'chrome'

~~~
Kiro
I hope not. Chrome for Android is definitely not ready. The performance is
really bad compared to the stock browser.

------
devx
What the hell - so there won't be Android 5 this year, when there are already
2 years since the Android 4.0 release? If they miss the spring deadline, too,
and keep 5.0 for next fall, Android's (really major) versions would be
upgraded as slowly as Microsoft's Windows.

Plus, Android is turning 5 years old this fall. Meh.

------
victoriap
it's not Android 5.0 but 4.4. I am curious what functions are still left
before we don't need anything new. Also how does Chrome/Android work together
now? Somehow I am expecting a surprise.

------
cpeterso
Isn't KitKat a trademark of Nestlé?

------
sarreph
Android 4.5 - Snickers

